# May 2012 Stock Competition Entries!



## Joe Blow (1 May 2012)

Hello and welcome to the May 2012 stock tipping competition everyone! 

The stock tipping competition this month is proudly sponsored by eToro. As the leader in social trading, eToro provides a simple, transparent and enjoyable way to invest and trade in currencies, commodities and indices online. See who is trading what in real-time, follow the best performing traders and automatically copy what the best traders do. It's the smarter way to trade.

With more than 1.5 million users worldwide eToro make financial markets accessible to everyone. Join eToro today and experience the difference for yourself!

Could all qualifying entrants please check their entries and entry price and report any errors to me in this thread.

If you entered, but were not included in the competition this month, it is because you didn't meet the qualifying criteria for some reason.

Keep track of the results here: ASF Stock Competition Leaderboard

Feel free to discuss the competition in this thread as the month progresses.


----------



## Chasero (10 May 2012)

Go GLA 

Wow, never realised there was a chart that tracked our progress.


----------



## Buckfont (10 May 2012)

Chasero said:


> Go GLA
> 
> Wow, never realised there was a chart that tracked our progress.




Don`t get too excited Chasero, I was at the top of the list a week ago and still 3 to go.


----------



## Chasero (10 May 2012)

Buckfont said:


> Don`t get too excited Chasero, I was at the top of the list a week ago and still 3 to go.




Oh you picked TLG?

I have an open position on that as well 

Too bad I can't choose when to exit in this game. Which is a shame.


----------



## Buckfont (10 May 2012)

Chasero said:


> Oh you picked TLG?
> 
> I have an open position on that as well
> 
> Too bad I can't choose when to exit in this game. Which is a shame.




Yep, it is in the `space`as they say with graphite, but also gold and Fe exploration.

Ah, and exiting well that`s another kettle of fish. Surprised you went in with AXE.

Congrats on being top of the pile................................today... and there`s still tomorrow


----------



## Chasero (10 May 2012)

Buckfont said:


> Ah, and exiting well that`s another kettle of fish. Surprised you went in with AXE.




That killed my entire month's of profits!! 

TLG I am stlll negative as well.. next few days need to be positive for me to break even this month.

Sigh, really bad month for me.


----------



## nulla nulla (11 May 2012)

Moving into the back straight now, *sgp* has moved into third position. Well placed for the next few bends then a quick sprint to the finish line. 

With the prospects of a $0.12c dividend next month underwriting the current price and every chance of further improvement, *sgp* appears well weighted to be in the finish come month end.  Getting some trades out of the volatility also helps.


----------



## Chasero (15 May 2012)

Well there goes all my gains on GLA lol.

Looking at those picks, god.. most of us are red. What a terrible month.


----------



## tigerboi (18 May 2012)

QUB qube logistics up .5 of a cent on a day everyone got pounded...going ok


----------



## nulla nulla (18 May 2012)

Only one of two shares in the green with less than 2 weeks to go. Resources are stuck in the mud and the financial sector has disappeared behind some greek accounting. REITs have suffered a setback but not to the same extent as the rset of the market....yet. 

It looks entriely possible that this months top three could be represented by those picks that have dropped the least,


----------



## mr. jeff (22 May 2012)

I don't think AXE is going to win at this rate. Well done for GLA, a nice island in the eye of the storm.


----------



## NewToTheTrade (26 May 2012)

rough month to say at the least


----------



## pavilion103 (30 May 2012)

I'm entering next month for the first time. 
What sort of % increases win it most months? looks like everyone is getting slaughtered this month. SYR is the only strong winner.


----------



## nulla nulla (31 May 2012)

Last day of the month and if the international markets overnight are anuthing to go by there will likely be further tightening today.

Syrah has leapt from nowhere to grab a commanding lead, sgp is struggling to hold on to second place and now some penny dreadful has gone up $0.001 to grab third place and probably only needs to gain another $0.001 to snatch second place before close.


----------



## Joe Blow (1 June 2012)

What a disastrous month May turned out to be for the ASF Stock Tipping Competition!  It was so bad that only two entrants out of 44 finished in positive territory, so only two prizes will be awarded this month as a result.

Congratulations to kenny and nulla nulla for taking out the top two spots in the May stock tipping competition!

kenny finished the month with an extraordinary 117.05% return with SYR, beating out second placegetter nulla nulla, whose selection SGP returned 2.90%. Kenny's result is even more remarkable given the shocking state of the market during May.

Can kenny and nulla nulla please contact me via PM regarding their prizes.

Best of luck to all for the June competition!

Here are the final results for May:


----------



## notting (1 June 2012)

Joe Blow said:


> What a disastrous month May turned out to be for the ASF Stock Tipping Competition!  It was so bad that only two entrants out of 44 finished in positive territory:




Perhaps you should allow shorts!


----------



## nulla nulla (1 June 2012)

notting said:


> Perhaps you should allow shorts!




Only if you have good looking legs.


----------

